# thinking about building a rod



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

I am thinking about trying to build my own surf rod. I am looking at a rod on mudhole. It's by American tackle. Model MHSK16. It's 10' 15 - 30 lb line and 1-5 ounce weight. It seems perfect for throwing metal on the beach, which is what I want it for. Does anyone have experience with this company? I'm looking for any information about this company and any information about building rods in general. What other materials will I need if I buy this rod kit? Any particular tools or anything else I need to know? Thank you for your time.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

afout07 ..... That rod looks a slight bit heavy to me, I would suggest buying a 10' CCP blank from Tommy Farmer, then attend the International Rod Builders Expo in Winston-Salem, NC on the 21st and 22nd of February, that's where I learned to build, 8 years ago. There will be lots of seminars with some great rod builders doing the instructing. You can buy everything you need there .... River


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

10' ccp is the best metal rod I've thrown. I'd second the above recommended advice.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I agree with checking out the rod building show. You will learn more in a weekend there than a year of fumbling about on your own plus you can get great deals on components and blanks.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Floor space for ICRBE is almost sold out. It is definitely the first item on your list before launching into rod building.

Recently Batson Enterprises and North Fork Composites (NFC) have joined forces to provide a greater range of products. Batson with good quality imports and NFC (Gary Loomis) with Made In The USA blanks. Batson Enterprises has a booth(s).

St Croix has a booth. As I understand it, St Croix has the highest sales volume in the US.

Angler Resource/Fuji will be there. Check out their latest in guide development, and rod hardware.

Pacific Bay International. Check out their Minima guides. Great for a first build and often used in competition casting.

If you see Lamiglas blanks in one of the booths, look for the Ron Arra blanks. Also, if available, check out the Infinity models. 

Here's a link to the vendor list:
http://rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,433290

ICRBE Info:
http://www.icrbe.com/index.html

Don


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am in Greensboro and want to attend this! From anyone who has been, what is the best way to retain the information shared? Do they give out pamplets, or should I just take a notebook and a pen for notes? Also, I dont know anything about rod building, so should I plan on attending every seminar Saturday, or are there a couple I could skip? 


http://www.icrbe.com/id3.html


Thanks!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Nassan11, just set close to the front where you can see and hear ..... attend all the beginner seminars, installing reel seat, cork handles, wrapping guides, applying finish and finding the rod spline. The first year I went, I attended the one on killing a Mayfly and planting it in the finish, I have never used that one and probably never will, I would suggest you hold off on weaving, that can be a little to much to take in for a beginner. As far as notes, pick up a Mud Hole catalog while you're there, lots of basis rod building illustrated in the front of that catalog ..... Have fun .... River


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

So I do not need to attend the micro machine lathe or component sample cases seminars, right? Those sound advanved.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Nissan11 ..... Attend all you have time to attend, they are all very informative. It can be confusing attending a exotic rod handle seminar when you haven't experienced building a basic cork handle .... Like me attending a how to kill a bug and put him in the finish seminar when I didn't have the slightest idea yet how to apply finish ... I would stick with the basic things first ... JMO though .... Lot of great rod builders on here ....River


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Nissan11, I would recommend firstly the basic bod building seminar at 9:00 am Saturday, and secondly the building surf rods with Ryan White at 4:00 pm. After those 2 seminars I would recommend basic wood turning at 11:00 am with Morris Schlesinger. His seminars are always interesting. You can usually ask questions during the seminars and also some of the speakers will remain after the seminar to answer any questions. As far as retaining the information feel free to take notes as recording is not allowed and for good reason. I think it may be helpful to have some limited knowledge before going to the seminar by either reading some books such as Tom Kirkmans or researching online. 

John


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Im super excited about the expo! Like jlentz suggested, I am planning on attending the basic rob building seminar 9am-11am, basic wood turning at 11am and building surf rods at 4pm. I doubt I will make the drive back on Sunday. Do they allow photos?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

u dont need a wrapping machine or rod dryer. Built dozens or rods without them...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

afout07 said:


> I am thinking about trying to build my own surf rod. I am looking at a rod on mudhole. It's by American tackle. Model MHSK16. Does anyone have experience with this company?


Did you mean Mudhole or American Tackle ?

If you mean Mudhole, they are excellent. Every time I go back down to FL, I stop by Mudhole and stock up, especially if there are rod blanks I want, to avoid high shipping costs !

American Tackle makes some very good products, but I prefer Fuji for hardware . . . Never tried their rod blanks.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

American tackle makes good stuff. Have used several of their products. I don't build many surf rods so I cannot help you with the specific blank. I would highly recommend going to the ICRBE if you are able.


----------

